
VideoEgg: From zero to 25 million videos per day - pg
http://p6.hostingprod.com/@www.ventureblog.com/articles/indiv/2007/001291.html
======
brlewis
VideoEgg's deal-making reminds me of the early days of VA Linux and Redhat. At
that time, I thought customers would like VA being a single source of hardware
and software, avoiding any finger-pointing between vendors when problems
arose. I thought for that reason they would do better than Redhat. I was
wrong. Redhat's deal-making put them way ahead, until VA finally had to change
the business model.

